# Sleeping pictures?



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if there's a thread on this already, but I'm making a new one anyways...

Let's see some pictures of your cute babies sleeping! 



















^These are both of Tiffera, in case you couldn't tell.

I hope no one minds, I'm going to post some pictures of my cats sleeping too...










2 more pics coming...


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

There we go.

Sorry, that was more than 2...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Recovering the day after his neuter ^


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol, the first picture of Snoopy is very cute.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks! Kiara's puppy pic is cute as well. Does she still have the white paw?

Also, what were you downloading on the tv? lol


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, she still has one white paw.  

I think my siblings were playing the Wii and it was downloading something.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

One more sleeping pic,









He slept like that for about an hour.

Edit: When I looked closer at the adult shot of kiara, I saw the white paw. My bad.


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL that's an awesome picture.

There was one time when Tiffera was sleeping with her front leg straight up in the air. She even started running in her sleep, it looked hilarious.  Sadly I didn't get any pictures...


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

These were taken back when my babies are REALLY babies... I cant take sleeping pictures anymore, they wake up before I even get to push the button of the camera. So I really treasure these pictures.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie








He likes laying right behind or infront of me and I lay on the floor a lot. So he comes and snuggles with me. I think that was the week I was really sick. He staid by my side the whole time.








Buster


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's a couple more.. =)


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Together


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Shame on you for framing buster with the beer!


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

Mudra, those sleeping pictures are sooooooo cuuute!   


TeddieXRuxpin, that picture of all 3 of your dogs in one crate is adorable. Buster is a really awesome looking dog! (NOT because he has beer.  ) He's got a really pretty coat.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Shame on you for framing buster with the beer!


I know shame..  


Kiira said:


> TeddieXRuxpin, that picture of all 3 of your dogs in one crate is adorable. Buster is a really awesome looking dog! (NOT because he has beer.  ) He's got a really pretty coat.


Lol, Thank you. You'd think the beer would have been cold and woke him up but he didn't move an inch. He was still a puppy in that picture..shhhh no underage drinking..


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm reporting you to the DPS!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's a video of Uallis sleeping...you can't see him very well but you can hear him... Turn your volume up!













I don't have a picture of Eddie sleeping.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles....


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Uallis looks like he has been partying to hard in the picture with matress


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh gosh, I have tons of these (Zoe actually stays still for pictures when she's asleep!!!).
I'll pick a few.
Here's one from when she's 5 weeks old when we visited her at the breeder:









Here's one of her and I sleeping together on the couch (okay, the camera woke her up a little bit, but you get the idea!)









Here's a cute close-up:









And finally, a silly one, where she's not acting very much like a lady!!:


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh My MDAWN- Otis IS Uallis' twin!! Snoring like a freight train...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Obviously his eye his open in this one, so he's not actually sleeping, but it's close enough.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my favorite sleepy picture (sorry it's side-ways):


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I love all these sleepy pics. they are so cute !Here is my sleepy baby..


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I'm reporting you to the DPS!


*gasps* You wouldn't..?

LMH - Oh I just love him!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are mine:


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

There are some *GREAT* pics here! Here's a few of mine, can't find em all, must still be on old computer...




































Sioux is always in a sleeping picture pose (He's a ham). The others are harder to catch in the act.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG Betty I love that picture of your two dogs sleeping in bed. Too cute! All these adorable sleeping babies, lol. Harisse, I love the Souix and kitty picture


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

This thread could go on forever. I never tire of sleeping dogs.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

My cats with my mom's Yorkie.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I always keep my camera on me, you should see me stick the camera under my shirt or the couch or something to open it without waking them haha.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, I always hold my thumb over the speaker so that Snoopy can't hear me turn the camera on.


----------



## Laska (Jan 16, 2008)

first day home!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Dogs are so cute when they sleep..I think it's cuz they are laying there like they are innocent-haha


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is Ruby on the first day after I brought her home.








When we were opening our Christmas presents we just threw all the paper and bows on top of her, and she slept through it all!








The day after I brought her home from the shelter, she seemed to be adjusting well!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Charlie's first day home - sleeping with our daughter.





























Big yawn!!


----------



## Laska (Jan 16, 2008)

That Christmas pic, he looks like a university student after a night on the town


----------

